#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Dolby Surround decoder

## Triple S

Eigenlijk meer een Hi-fi vraagje, maar om me nou voor dit ene vraagje in te schrijven in een hi-fi forum, waar ik niet weet wie ik nou wel en wie niet seriueus kan nemen, vind ik ook weer zo wat. Dus ik hoop dat ons Modje het goed vindt dat ik hem hier even stel. (bovendien kun je natuurlijk Dolby surround heel goed profesioneel gebruiken  :Big Grin: )
De vraag:

Ik heb een DVD-speler met als audio uitgang gewoon 2 tulpjes (L-R).
Mijn receiver heeft zo'n DTS/Dolby decoder, dus die maakt het "bioscoopgeluid". Nu heeft mijn receiver echter ook een 5.1-DVD-ingang. Zou het een verbetering opleveren als ik een DVD-speler zou gebruiken met een 5.1-uitgang, en deze aansluit op de 5.1-ingang van de receiver?

In principe doe je dan toch niks anders dan het geluid ipv in de receiver in de DVD-speler decoderen, of werkt dat toch anders op de een of andere manier? Ik weet niet of er info voor DTSDolby zit "ingebakken"in het schijfje, of dat het audio-signaal altijd gelijk is en wordt uitgepakt in de processor. (in dit laatste geval heeft het dus geen zin om er een andere speler voor te kopen).

Wie kan er hier iets helders over zeggen?

----------


## Gast1401081

het gaat eropm waar je decodeert.
sommige dvd-spelers hebben de decoder intern, andere maken gebruik van de decoder van de receiver.

ik heb beide, en het maakt geen zak uit.

wel als je bv op een groot plein een enorme home-cinema wilt zetten, dan is de dvd met decoder op je mengtafel aan te sluiten, en kun je naar hartelust experimenteren met 5.1 op 140 dB.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Ik denk dat jouw Dvd ook een digitale audio uitgang heeft.

Sluit deze uitgang dan aan op de digitale ingang van jouw reciever.
Bij de betere modellen moet je waarschijnlijk even de ingangen activeren in het menu van de reciever.

Klaar ben je.

----------


## Triple S

Tja die digitale uitgang is niet het probleem. De digitale ingang op de receiver heeft echter één vervelende eigenschap: Hij ontbreekt!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Ik heb een DVD-speler met als audio uitgang gewoon 2 tulpjes (L-R).



zo'n rode en zo'n witte vermoedelijk. Dit is dus de ANALOGE links/rechts uitgang van de DVD speler.





> citaat:
> Mijn receiver heeft zo'n DTS/Dolby decoder, dus die maakt het "bioscoopgeluid". Nu heeft mijn receiver echter ook een 5.1-DVD-ingang. Zou het een verbetering opleveren als ik een DVD-speler zou gebruiken met een 5.1-uitgang, en deze aansluit op de 5.1-ingang van de receiver?



tuurlijk is dat beter. Dan ga je namelijk pas 5.1 surround KUNNNEN horen....





> citaat:
> In principe doe je dan toch niks anders dan het geluid ipv in de receiver in de DVD-speler decoderen, of werkt dat toch anders op de een of andere manier?



je doet dus WEL iets anders. Via de 2 (l+r) RCA uitgangen ven de DVD speler ga je dus gewoon een L+R signaal krijgen. Daar zit dus GEEN surround meer in. Waarom zetten ze die dingen daarop?
Simpelweg voor de mensen die geen surround versterker hebben.
Komt daar ook nog bij kijken dat je in een DVD speler een gewone (stereo) CD ook kunt afspelen.

Je hebt inderdaad ook nog DVD spelers met ingebouwde decoder. Maaaaaaaar, die hebben dan (logischerwijs) 5+1 analoge uitgangen.
Of alles gemoduleerd in een digitale uitgang.





> citaat:
> De digitale ingang op de receiver heeft echter één vervelende eigenschap: Hij ontbreekt!



Je zegt net dat het een DTS/Dolby receiver is. Dan zal er ZEKER een digitale ingang opstaan...


Volgens mij moet je eerst eens even de handleiding lezen .... ven de receiver én de dvd speler....

----------


## goldsound

Als je receiver geen digitale ingang heeft zal het NOOIT een DTS-receiver zijn. DTS kun je namelijk alleen maar krijgen door digitaal te gebruiken.

Misschien handig als je even vermeld over welke apparaten het gaat.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaataar zit dus GEEN surround meer in



Er zal altijd Dobly pro-logic in gecodeert zitten. Uiteraard is dit niet te vergelijken met Dolby digital of DTS.

verder ben ik het helemaal met lifesound eens. Als je Reciever dolby/DTS heeft zal hij ook een digitale ingang hebben. Misschien alleen Coax. Dat zou nog kunnen.

----------


## lifesound

in een analoog links/rechts signaal zit dus NOOIT surround. Het kan wel dat de surroundmix geconverteert is naar een links/rechts mix, maar NOOIT zal je er surround kunnen uithalen...

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> in een analoog links/rechts signaal zit dus NOOIT surround. Het kan wel dat de surroundmix geconverteert is naar een links/rechts mix, maar NOOIT zal je er surround kunnen uithalen...



Dat bedoel ik dus :Wink:

----------


## Mathijs

Je hoort mij ook niet zeggen dat je uit een stereo signaal surround kan halen (of het moet toevallig met die tegen fase enz er in verwerkt hebben).

Alleen alle DVD's die dolby digital geluid bevatten (of DTS), bevatten bijna altijd ook een dolby prologic mix. Deze komt toch echt via de analoge stereo uitgang naar buiten en niet via een optisch of coax uitgang.

----------


## Triple S

A.H.! Dan heb ik een receiver met een pro-Logic receiver waarschijnlijk, maar toch staat er echt het DTS-logootje op. Echter geen digitale / coaxiale / optische ingang. (it's a Sony :Big Grin: ). 
Heb het probleem opgelost door een DVD-speler te bestellen met een 5.1 uitgang. En klaar is Clara!

[:I][:I]Blijft toch raar... 24 kanalen met weet ik wat voor randapparatuur ervoor /op /aan / achter levert geen problemen op, en van de stereo thuis weet ik niet eens hoe die werkt! [:I][:I]

----------


## lifesound

is het niet eenvoudiger even het typenummer hier te posten. Dan zal er vast wel *iemand* iets meer kunnn ontdekken.

----------


## Triple S

Typenummer is niet meer zo relevant, er staat al een nieuwe in de bestelling, met de juiste uitgang (5.1 analoog) erop. 
Met de "oude" (toch dik een jaar  :Big Grin: ) heb ik inmiddels ook al iemand blij kunnen maken.

Nu weet ik nog steeds niet hoe het precies zit, maar ik hoef er ook niet meer over na te denken!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hey,
Dat er op de receiver een DTS en/of Dolby Digital logo staat is best mogelijk zonder dat er sprake is van een ingebouwde decoder. Aangezien je receiver wel een 5.1 analoge ingang heeft is hij toch in staat om de (reeds gedecodeerde) streams van de kanalen weer te geven. Deze grap noemen ze ook '5.1 voorbereid' --&gt; probeer dat maar eens aan een klant uit te leggen! (maar er staat toch op 5.1???) 

Het is overigens mogelijk om vanuit een stereo signaal een 'surround' signaal te 'creeeren'. Dat heeft werkelijk geen hol te maken met of dat er wel of niet in gecodeerd zit. De surround sound (dolby prologic) setjes kunnen door middel van wat berekeningen het center en de achterkanalen maken. 

Een simulatie van 'surround' vanuit een stereo bron is gemakkelijk zelf te maken. Men neme een stereo verstereker met een bron. Sluit een paar speakers normaal aan. Neem nog een paar speakers (achter dus) ... sluit deze iets anders aan! 
-    + vd Speaker L gaat op + vd Amp L
-    - vd Speaker L gaat op - vd Amp R
-    + vd Speaker R gaat op + vd Amp R
-    - vd Speaker R gaat op - vd Amp L

Ik weet ... tis niet zoals het hoort...maar in de hifi zaak waar ik heb gewerkt hebben we het getest en zowaar...surround. T klink natuurlijk nog even klote als bij 'echte' surround (prologic) setjes. 
Er gaat nix boven DTS, THX en DolbyDigital (als dan niet EX)...

@********: in feite maakt het niets uit waar je decodeer stap maakt, het is alleen in theorie zo dat de omzetting van D/A op het laatste moment gemaakt zou moeten worden om zo zoveel mogelijk signaal verlies te voorkomen! 

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> 
> @********: in feite maakt het niets uit waar je decodeer stap maakt, het is alleen in theorie zo dat de omzetting van D/A op het laatste moment gemaakt zou moeten worden om zo zoveel mogelijk signaal verlies te voorkomen!



Ben ik het niet mee eens, hoeverder naar voor je al het decoderen toepast hoe preciezer het allemaal wordt

----------


## Van_Diemen

> citaat:hoeverder naar voor je al het decoderen toepast hoe preciezer het allemaal wordt



Kun je dat eens toelichten...bij mijn weten heeft een digital signaal toch echt veel minder verlies (of geen) dan een analoog signaal?!?!?!

groeten,

Chris

----------


## fredjuhh

klopt, digitaal is zeg maar gewoon verlies vrij, alleen mensen met een bijgeloof (NOFI) zijn anders van mening. het mooiste is dus als je een op de DVD speler en de versterker een digitale uit/ingang hebt. voor films ED is dat mooi, al luister ik zelf toch liever een cd'tje via analoog, maar over smaak valt niet te twisten. als je gewoon een 5.1 uit en ingang hebt, koop een setje fatsoenlijke kabeltjes en sluit de DVD en versterker daarmee op elkaar aan. zo wordt het DTS of DD signaal in je DVD speler al gedecodeerd, en kan je dus elke versterker naar eigen keuze erop aansluiten.

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> 
> Kun je dat eens toelichten...bij mijn weten heeft een digital signaal toch echt veel minder verlies (of geen) dan een analoog signaal?!?!?!



Dit heeft niets met analoog en/of digitaal te maken.

Om even alles te verduidelijken, bij digitaal wordt er ook al gecodeerd in de DVD-speler, je moet niet voor niets bij heel veel dvd's aangeven welke soundmodus je wilt gebruiken bijv. DTS of Dolby 5.1. Stuur je dit al vanuit de dvdspeler naar de receiver hoeft deze alleen maar de kanalen te versterken, dit komt ten goede van het geluid.

Wanneer je een stereosignaal naar de receiver stuurt zal je nooit een volwaardig surroundgeluid krijgen omdat de receiver het geluid zo manipuleerd zodat het op surround lijkt.

----------


## laserguy

Voor alle duidelijkheid toch:
een GOEDE surroundversterker met ingebouwde DIGITALE decoder is qua signaal/ruisverhouding nog altijd beter dan een reeds in de DVD analoog gemaakt signaal dat over cinch-kabeltjes in de analoge surroundversterker hobbelt (5 of 6 cinch kabeltjes: al eens gedacht aan het gevaar van aardlussen??[:I]). In de GOEDE surround versterker met DIGITALE decoder zijn de D/A omzetters ook van betere kwaliteit dan die in de DVD speler.
Dat eerder analoog gemaakt signaal (in de DVD speler dus) misschien beter klinkt is voor de HiFi puristen die vinden dat vinyl ook beter klinkt dan CD. Maar technisch blijft je signaal het best als je zolang mogelijk ZUIVER digitaal blijft (dus met geen extra DSP bewerkingen ertussen)

----------


## Triple S

> citaat:
> Voor alle duidelijkheid toch:
> een *GOEDE* surroundversterker met ingebo







> citaat:n de *GOEDE*surround versterker met DIGITALE decoder zijn de D/A omzetters ook van betere kwaliteit da



Dat zeg ik, It's a Sony!  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  En nog nie eens een dure[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Van_Diemen

Goldsound:
Volgens mij weet je niet waar je het over heb.
1) Dolby 5.1 ???
   5.1 is puur een aanduiding voor een surround setup. Dit zegt totaal niets over de gebruikte codering
   Als coderingen zijn de gangbare: DTS en Dolby Digital

2) Alleen versterken?
   Moet jij mij uitleggen hoe je een digitaal (ik neem aan dat je weet hoe een digital signaal is opgebouwd --&gt; 1001001)
   kunt versterken. Een analoog signaal kun je versterken een digitaal signaal zul je eerst middels een goede D/A moeten
   omzetten.

3) Digital - Analoog verhaal
   Of we het signaal vanuit een dvd speler (of welke andere bron) digital of analoog naar een receiver sturen maakt volgens
   jou niet uit? Dan is er natuurlijk ook geen veschil tussen een cinch kabel van 2 euri en van 100 euri (en die zijn er :Wink: )
   Tuurlijk maakt het uit...digitaal is verlies vrij! analoog heb je altijd de kans om bepaalde frequenties niet geheel 
   correct over te krijgen!

Triple S:
Maar sony maakt ook best goede instap receivers. Waar ze jou mee gefopt hebben is het feit dat ie 5.1 voorbereid is!  :Wink: 

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## Triple S

Ik ben er ook best blij mee hoor, 't  is bij me thuis goed fillempies kijken! En ook met de "gewone" muziekweergave (2.1) ben ik zeer tevreden. Morgen krijg ik mijn nieuwe DVD-speler binnen (met 5.1 uitgang), en dan vind ik het wel weer mooi zat! 

(veel geld uitgeven doe ik wel aan echte apparatur  :Big Grin: )

----------


## jeroenw

> citaatat eerder analoog gemaakt signaal (in de DVD speler dus) misschien beter klinkt is voor de HiFi puristen die vinden dat vinyl ook beter klinkt dan CD



laserguy

ik merk dat je nog niet vaak op een hifi forum bent geweest.
een HiFi freak wil zo'n mooi mogelijk geluid hebben. Vinyl heeft als voordeel dat het nooit digitaal is geweest, dus er geen enkele vermindering van de geluidskwaliteit is (een cd speler geen geen sinussen maar staircases) en het signaal van je DVD (wat er digitaal opstaat) wil je zo lang mogelijk zuiver houden en dus zet je het pas om  net voor de versterker (in de versterker) om zo minder kabeltjes te hebben.

Van_Diemen
ik denk dat als je je best doet je wel cinch kabeltjes kunt vinden van wel meer dan 100 euri (bijv http://www.cheshireaudio.com/acatalo...Merlin_34.htmlDe onderste :-)

Greetz
Jeroen

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hey jeroen,

Nou wat een kabel...
Ik heb weleens een kabeltje van 300 gulden gezien (in een houten kistje met fluweel bekleed)....en dat vond ik al
heel erg ziek voor 1M kabel ... maar dit is idd wel heel veel geld per meter  :Wink:  !

GRoeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## laserguy

@jeroenw: wat ik dus ook mijn posting reeds beweerde dus ik snap jouw reactie niet echt of je hebt niet goed gelezen natuurlijk.
Jij zegt:




> citaat:en het signaal van je DVD (wat er digitaal opstaat) wil je zo lang mogelijk zuiver houden en dus zet je het pas om net voor de versterker (in de versterker) om zo minder kabeltjes te hebben.



Ik zeg:  




> citaat:Maar technisch blijft je signaal het best als je zolang mogelijk ZUIVER digitaal blijft (dus met geen extra DSP bewerkingen ertussen)



Dat is toch hetzelfde of is er hier weer een mier als neukslachtoffer opgeofferd?

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:Vinyl heeft als voordeel dat het nooit digitaal is geweest, dus er geen enkele vermindering van de geluidskwaliteit is



dus digitaal is volgens jou vermindering van kwaliteit?
Hehehehehe .... theoretisch allemaal waar ja ... en thuis luister je waarschijnlijk gezellig naar MP3's ...

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> 
> Hey jeroen,
> 
> Nou wat een kabel...
> Ik heb weleens een kabeltje van 300 gulden gezien (in een houten kistje met fluweel bekleed)....en dat vond ik al
> heel erg ziek voor 1M kabel ... maar dit is idd wel heel veel geld per meter  !
> 
> GRoeten,
> ...



Die verkoop ik :Big Grin:

----------


## jeroenw

Lifesound, ik luister zelden naar MP3's als ik ze al download wil ik ook minimaal 192Kb/s hebben liefst 320 maar die zijn bijna niet te vinden, en ik zeg niet dat ik cd's slecht vind. Ik weet ook wel dat je meer voordeel haalt uit de kwaliteit van je cd speler/versterker boven het onderscheid cd-vinyl maar goed, dat is de rede waarom sommige (in mijn ogen doorgeslagen) audiofielen alleen vinyl luisteren.
en idd theoretisch is een cd slechter, want een staircase is nooit een sinus, alleen als je de sample rate erg hoog maakt (Supr Audio CD's) dan kan je analoge electronica de verschillen niet meer aan en komt er iets sinusachtigs uit je speakers.

Laserguy, 

ik doelde op je laatste stukje:





> citaatat eerder analoog gemaakt signaal (in de DVD speler dus) misschien beter klinkt is voor de HiFi puristen die vinden dat vinyl ook beter klinkt dan CD. Maar technisch blijft je signaal het best als je zolang mogelijk ZUIVER



Puristen vinde signaal dat analoog gemaakt wordt in de DVD speler an dan over een draadje daar de versterker dus niet mooi.

Maar goed, dit is meer iets voor een HiFi forum of niet?

Greetz
Jeroen

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> 
> Tuurlijk maakt het uit...digitaal is verlies vrij! analoog heb je altijd de kans om bepaalde frequenties niet geheel 
>    correct over te krijgen!



Om nog een beetje olie op het vuur te gieten : _digitaal is verliesvrij_ : onzin. Als je alle foutcorrectiemethodes achter elkaar zet die op een digitaal signaal moeten toegepast worden...

----------


## Van_Diemen

@Tiemen:
laten we even teruggaan: fout*CORRECTIE*! Jij slaat de spijker 
op z'n kop! we spreken hier over correctie. Stel dat in een data stream
een aantal bits verloren gaan...dan is dit door intel. error checking 
mechanismes en checksum berekingen perfect te *CORRIGEREN*!

Dat dit nogal wat overhead op het signaal zet is natuurlijk wel zo! 
We hebben niet meer alleen de audio stream digitaal, maar ook allerhande
fout correctie data....tis dus alleen wel erg essentieel voor een 
correct overdracht!

Ik weet zo niet hoe een digital signaal tussen DVD en REC. verstuurd 
wordt...ik ga me daar zeker even in verdiepen (aangezien we nu in mijn
domein komen  :Big Grin: )

Groeten,

Chris

----------


## Tiemen

En fouten die ontstaan in de bitstream bij datatransmissie zijn geen "verlies"?

Bekijk bijvoorbeeld eens een gewone CD, ik denk niet dat je daar aan een bitfoutwaarschijnlijkheid van 10^-7 zal zitten. Digitaal = verliesvrij is zo een FOUTE veronderstelling van "de moderne tijd". Door foutdetectie, pariteitscodes en foutcorrectie of scrambling (cd) zal je er idd veel beter doen dan analoog, maar de opvatting _digitaal=verliesvrij_ is echt totaal uit de lucht gegrepen

----------


## Van_Diemen

@Tiemen:

Tuurlijk transmissie fouten zijn ook dataverlies! Daar heb je gelijk in! 
Maar het is de vraag waar hier de 'verlies vrij' plaatsen. Is dit op bit niveau tijdens de transmissie, of is dat bij de output van het uiteindelijk gecontroleerde en zonododig gerepareerde signaal?

Op bit niveua kan ik je nix anders dan gelijk geven! Maar als we naar de output gaan kijken...(die dus door de error checking, error handling, scrambling...alle shit is heengegaan) ... dan kunnen we  spreken van een verlies vrije manier van oversturen! INPUT = OUTPUT! 
Als jij zegt dat dat niet zo is...dan mag jij hier een dagje bij Philips mee komen kijken hoe ze dat doen ! :Wink: 
Het contrast met het analoog oversturen van audio is iig groot. Bij een slechte kabel is het gewoon bekend dat bepaalde frequenties 'verloren' gaan! 

Heb t protocol voor oversturen van digital audio overigens al gevonden. IEC-958 (gebruikt voor zowel S/PDIF als het prof. AES/EBU) ... ziet er leuk uit ... alleen wat betreft de methodes voor
error handling is weinig te vinden...die zitten meestal ingebakken in de IC's die zorgen voor de ontvangst van het signaal! 

Conclusie: de stelling die Tiemen aanneemt is correct (als je de dingen heel zwart/wit wilt zien ... tis alleen maar hoe je er naar kijkt! Of de discussie van enig nut is, is maar de vraag...Zolans mensen een digitale interface van der PC naar de REC leggen om 128kb/s MP3's te luisteren --&gt; denk ik t niet [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

Groeten,

Chris

----------


## fredjuhh

ok, digitaal is niet verliesvrij, maar het geluid blijft netraal, ook als het naast een EM veld ligt. Tevens is et dus mogelijker om over grotere lengtes "verlies vrij" te transporteren ( denk aan het internet) Er zal heus wel verlies optreden, aangezien je D/A converters hebt, maar dit is 10tallen malen lager als analoog. Ook bij cd's geld dat naarmate hij meer foutcorrectie nodig heeft de qualiteit achteruit gaat. omdat de sinussen geen mooie boog meer kunnen geven. 

Zo is het maar net waar je voor kiest, digitaal opgenomen vind ik t mooiste, omdat t ook na vele malen afspelen nog bruikbaar blijft. Maar qua overdracht ga ik voor analoog, omdat ik dat gewoon meer mijn klank is dan t strakke digitale signaal. Tenzij het dus om meerkanaals signaal gaat, omdat de gemiddelde dvd/cd speler niet aan de D/A converters van mijn versterker kan tippen.
Ieder zijn voorkeur toch? 
IIG ga ik nu offtopic, de TS'er heeft t probleem dacht ik al opgelost?

----------


## Triple S

> citaat:
> de TS'er heeft t probleem dacht ik al opgelost?



Probleem is opgelost met een nieuwe speler, met een 5.1 analoge uitgang. Het resultaat is prima. Toch net effe wat "echter" geluid dan voorheen. Bedankt iedereen!

----------


## G.Sregleb

Heey mensen
Ik zit met een probleem, want ik heb zojuist een 5.1 Logitech 
Dolby Digital speakerset aangeschaft, en ben er net achter gekomen
dat alleen uit de 2 frontspeaker en de subwoofer geluid komt. Ik heb de speakers aangesloten op mijn pc en alle kabels zijn juist aangesloten dus daar kan het niet aan liggen. 
In de gebruikersgids staat het volgende: 
De X-530-luidsprekers ondersteunen Dolby Digital-geluid op uw pc als uw 7-kanaal of 6-kanaals geluidskaart of dvd-software een Dolby Digital soundtrack kan decoderen. 

Heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik mijn Dolby Digital aan het werk kan krijgen? Of weet iemand met welk programma ik een Dolby Digital soundtrack kan decoderen?

Alvast bedankt!
Geert

----------


## Outline

Je zit op een PRO-audio forum...

Denk dus niet dat er veel zal komen zonder ingrijpen van modje!

----------

